# Low cost reliable battery pack



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I'm trying to design a 50kwh battery pack for my conversion. I've looked at Tesla modules, Leaf modules & Chevy Volt packs. The Tesla modules are the most expensive. Has anyone any experience with late model (lithium-ion) Toyota Prius modules? Can they be used in an ev conversion? How about other hybrids?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

DrGee said:


> Has anyone any experience with late model (lithium-ion) Toyota Prius modules?


I assume that you mean specifically the Prius plug-in versions, and even then probably only the Prius Prime. Non-plug-in Prius variants don't have lithium batteries, and the original plug-in has very small battery.

Do you really want to build a pack of six Prius Prime packs (at 8.8 kWh each)?



DrGee said:


> How about other hybrids?


Any plug-in hybrid is a possibility (and the Chevy Volt is one of those), but non-plug-in hybrid batteries are generally too small to make sense.

There's lots of experience in this forum with the Volt. It seems to by far the most common plug-in hybrid, and is among the largest in battery capacity.

Several people have expressed interest in the Chrysler Pacifica modules (probably because they are available from online sellers), but I don't know if anyone has actually built anything with them.

Some forum members say they like Ford's Energi batteries, but again I don't know if anything has been built with them... and they're small. The cells have threaded terminals, which is convenient for re-configuration.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

50kWh...I'd try Chevy Bolt, the battery modules are awkward to use in a home storage solution, so they shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Some great ideas here guys - thanks so much. I guess I'll ditch the idea of several small packs from a hybrid. It's much less cost effective than the pure EV packs. I
I couldn't find the Chevy Bolt packs available for sale - perhaps there aren't a lot of them in the used/salvage market yet as the model is still so new.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

DrGee said:


> I couldn't find the Chevy Bolt packs available for sale - perhaps there aren't a lot of them in the used/salvage market yet as the model is still so new.


Likely true - they would only be salvage from Bolts written off in collisions, since the cars haven't had time to wear out enough to be scrapped yet and a battery with a failed cell or module would be replaced under warranty (likely until 2025 for the first Bolts) and the remainder of the battery taken back by GM.

Someone noted in another discussion (which I haven't found yet) that the Bolt battery was available new, and I found this in an article:


> The current list price of a Bolt EV HV battery pack is $15,734.29 and the part number is 24285978.


That would be US Dollars.
That suggests that you might be able to buy one at a Chevy dealer despite not owning a Bolt, unlike the situation with (for instance) Tesla parts.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

If you shop around, there's a new Bolt pack for US$12,740: https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/gm-battery-asm-high-voltage-24285978.html


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

60kwh. Brand new in the box! I'd love to get my hands on one of those...


----------



## dfwpev (Apr 30, 2011)

There are some great youtube videos regarding the Bolt battery packs...
One on the disassembly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssU2mjiNi_Q
and one on the removal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3G8JGsEjPA

As you will see, there is a lot of technology that goes along with the battery pack.


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Eagerly waiting for these modules to hit the used parts market...


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a Tesla battery pack from a Toyota Rav4 EV for sale. It was 41.9kwh usable when new. It probably has 10-20% degradation now.


Im in NY.


----------



## Bob Honeycutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I have (47) 2012 Leaf Battery modules that test 63+% capacity. Long Beach, CA.


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I have a Tesla battery pack from a Toyota Rav4 EV for sale. It was 41.9kwh usable when new. It probably has 10-20% degradation now.
> 
> 
> Im in NY.





Bob Honeycutt said:


> I have (47) 2012 Leaf Battery modules that test 63+% capacity. Long Beach, CA.


I'm aiming for either 3rd generation Leaf modules or used chevy bolt modules.. Or let me say, that's the current plan (it may change..)


----------



## GreenTecAuto (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a lot of different types of batteries.
I dont have any Bolts, those are very hard to find.
Take a look and let me know if anything seems interesting.
https://www.ebay.com/usr/greentechybridbatteries
https://greentecauto.com/product-category/repurposed-batteries


----------



## DrGee (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks GreenTech!


----------

